# Hello From Connecticut!



## ThePonyWrangler (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, I'm new on this forum, but have been on HorseGroomingSupplies for a while. I'm ThePonyWrangler on there also. I own 3 minis, Bo, Blackie, and Bandit. Bandit is my triple registered appaloosa stallion who is heading off to NH to be trained next month and he will be heavily shown in 2011. Blackie coming along to the big breed shows also. Blackie was shown at local shows this year and did fairly well. Bo is my first mini, and can be a pain in my neck. 

I'll share some pictures 

Bandit

























Blackie








































Bo
































Yes that is a pig behind the tree.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello!
Welcome to the forum, you will love the members here, lots of nice people with helpful information.

Love Bandit, but I am kind of partial to spots too....
Your boy Bo looks like he could be my Dancer's twin! Here's a couple pics of him, don't 'ya think?


----------



## ThePonyWrangler (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks they do look similar. You little mini is adorable! I almost bought Bo's dad at an auction, but we just didn't have the $900 for him or his brother.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Do you drive any of your minis? I love it, as much as riding even.(full size horses of course :lol 
I have five, three are driving, just have two more to go...
Do you travel to a lot of shows during the year?


----------



## ThePonyWrangler (Dec 13, 2010)

I started Bandit(the appy) to drive in the fall. Blackie is not driving material and has a large problem with a bit and harness. I'm waiting until Bo is 3 to start him. This year I went to 6 or 7 shows that were relatively close. In 2011 I am going to show at AMHA and AMHR shows.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, good luck with your shows in the upcoming year. 

See you around the Forum!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum. beautiful minis!


----------



## Cheryl2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey, PonyWrangler! I just joined here and I did a search for all threads with "Connecticut" in the titles. There you were! (That is so funny with the pig behind the tree. I don't think I'd have even seen him if you hadn't said that.)

I'm in Litchfield County, too! Nice to cross paths with you.


----------



## ThePonyWrangler (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice to meet someone local  I'm in Litchfield. Right now I still have Bandit and Blackie, and a newer guy, Joey, who is leaving this weekend and a flock of sheep. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Cheryl2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey! Glad you responded back. I'm not far away from you. I live in Terryville. I went to Lee's riding stable (Litchfield) just before Thanksgiving to take a trail ride (pay per hour) and it wet my appetite to find something where I can get more involved with horses. 

If you ever want company, let me know!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

cute minnies


----------



## ThePonyWrangler (Dec 13, 2010)

CherylB said:


> Hey! Glad you responded back. I'm not far away from you. I live in Terryville. I went to Lee's riding stable (Litchfield) just before Thanksgiving to take a trail ride (pay per hour) and it wet my appetite to find something where I can get more involved with horses.
> 
> If you ever want company, let me know!


Lee's is actually a few miles from me. I'm not a fan of them for several reason and I do ride on my own at Topsmead where they ride, and they have been rude to me on several occasions. Each year they either have a horse drown in their pond or fell in something. Last year it was an open well, few years back 7-8 drowned in a pond.

TerryAllen Farm on Allen RD in Terryville is a nice facility and does lessons


----------



## Cheryl2 (Dec 21, 2011)

ThePonyWrangler said:


> Lee's is actually a few miles from me. I'm not a fan of them for several reason and I do ride on my own at Topsmead where they ride, and they have been rude to me on several occasions. Each year they either have a horse drown in their pond or fell in something. Last year it was an open well, few years back 7-8 drowned in a pond.
> 
> TerryAllen Farm on Allen RD in Terryville is a nice facility and does lessons


You're kidding! That's terrible! How do they manage to stay open? I liked the barn a lot and got a good feeling from the people, but when I saw the massive horse they chose for me to ride, I knew it was overkill. He would have been able to handle me 70 lbs ago. That was strike 1. Then when I saw that 15 minutes of the 60 minute ride was walking along the roads in a rutted path, then leading to what looked like a dry river bed that went up hill (rocks just the right size to get jammed in their hooves,) and then strike 3 was no anything but walking them.

That's when I decided that I needed to seek something better. I heard of the Terryville place but when I have been on their website, it doesn't seem like they offer trail riding per hour. I would have gone there if I had known they did riding. Maybe I'll go check them out. I can't afford lessons right now, and the therapeutic riding stable offers very inexpensive lessons for volunteers. I'll be giving them my money!


----------



## ThePonyWrangler (Dec 13, 2010)

CherylB said:


> You're kidding! That's terrible! How do they manage to stay open? I liked the barn a lot and got a good feeling from the people, but when I saw the massive horse they chose for me to ride, I knew it was overkill. He would have been able to handle me 70 lbs ago. That was strike 1. Then when I saw that 15 minutes of the 60 minute ride was walking along the roads in a rutted path, then leading to what looked like a dry river bed that went up hill (rocks just the right size to get jammed in their hooves,) and then strike 3 was no anything but walking them.
> 
> That's when I decided that I needed to seek something better. I heard of the Terryville place but when I have been on their website, it doesn't seem like they offer trail riding per hour. I would have gone there if I had known they did riding. Maybe I'll go check them out. I can't afford lessons right now, and the therapeutic riding stable offers very inexpensive lessons for volunteers. I'll be giving them my money!


Let me guess, the massive horse was a paint named George :-o . Way back a few years ago, I went on a trail ride there, and that horse scared me and didn't listen. Thats when you get when you have a horse just follow the other. 

When I ride up there, at Topsmead, I go much faster a walk  Theres some nice fields up there, and I let my horse up and we canter along. I've been up that hill(the rocky one) since the other way to get in by horseback is washed out, and its not terribly bad, my barefoot guy can handle it, who I don't ride often. 

If go with the right people and to the right spot, that place is lovely, I've taken so many nice pictures, and there is a gorgeous english tudor home up there, the state owns everything now, but it was owned by Ms. Brass I believe.

B & R Stables in Prospect is a decent outfit. Many times when I was younger, I went there, Patty is super nice, and will let you pick your mount. Its not walking along, Walk Trot Canter, woods, fields, no roads. And its $35 an hour, I believe she goes to Florida for the winter but don't quote me.

TerryAllen doesn't do trail rides, but their lessons are reasonable and its worth taking a lesson here and there. If your bitten by the horse bug, also volunteer at rescues, Scarlet Rose Farm Equine Rescue is great and Kate does a lot with everything and loves volunteers and is in Washington.

Right now I am looking into purchasing a cow/trail horse thats sane and calm. I'm super excited to try him out, right now I'm selling my tack like a nut, to get some money together. I plan on selling the pony who is to small for me in the spring, but right now hes out on free lease.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Cheryl2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nope. The big boy they put me on was named Merc (after a Farrier that they had who died.) I knew about B & R (auto correct keeps changing the "are" to are.) stables but they had closed for the season already and weren't opening back up until MAY. They now charge $40/hour, like Lee's. Lee's charges $42/hour for lessons, which includes a $2 helmet rental fee. 

I hope you are able to get your new trail horse! Merc was a definite follower too. It was only the employee and I because a few people cancelled out. But it was pretty cold and she had to keep turning her head to shout something back to me. We tried to carry on a conversation that way until I asked if I could ride along side her. Merc would only allow this a couple of times. He tended to want to walk faster than her horse and she kept telling me, "Hold him back." Well, he got tired of that and went right back to being connected at the nose to her horse's tail.

I will look into the equine rescue place, too. But for right now, I'm going to focus mainly on the therapeutic riding place. Better to get comfortable and familiar at one facility and see where it will take me before I start to branch out into another. 

Merry Christmas to you, too! It's almost here.


----------



## ThePonyWrangler (Dec 13, 2010)

CherylB said:


> Nope. The big boy they put me on was named Merc (after a Farrier that they had who died.) I knew about B & R (auto correct keeps changing the "are" to are.) stables but they had closed for the season already and weren't opening back up until MAY. They now charge $40/hour, like Lee's. Lee's charges $42/hour for lessons, which includes a $2 helmet rental fee.
> 
> I hope you are able to get your new trail horse! Merc was a definite follower too. It was only the employee and I because a few people cancelled out. But it was pretty cold and she had to keep turning her head to shout something back to me. We tried to carry on a conversation that way until I asked if I could ride along side her. Merc would only allow this a couple of times. He tended to want to walk faster than her horse and she kept telling me, "Hold him back." Well, he got tired of that and went right back to being connected at the nose to her horse's tail.
> 
> ...


Hi again,
I hope volunteering works out for you, like I've said I've never like Lee's and I stay far away from them.

I did buy a new horse, and actually my first normal sized horse  . Hes a good old boy, trail and cow horse deluxe, hes older, and I will get many good years out of him.


----------



## Cheryl2 (Dec 21, 2011)

I hope you do! What is his name? Do you have a picture to share?


----------



## ThePonyWrangler (Dec 13, 2010)

CherylB said:


> I hope you do! What is his name? Do you have a picture to share?


His name is Cash, hes a 17 year old QH gelding, has done trail riding and cow work. His new paddock is done, and hes coming home Thursday. Hasn't been ridden in about a year, and he needs a tune up on his riding skills, so I'm hoping I can find a trainer that will allow me to haul in and take lessons on him.

Of course a picture


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

What a cute boy


----------



## Cheryl2 (Dec 21, 2011)

He's a pretty boy! I hope Cash and you are a good fit. I hope he gets accustomed to being ridden and handled again. It must be a challenge after a year of "neglect." (Not sure if he was neglected or not.)

I had my first barn duty (on the job training to the max) and it rained the entire 3 hours. What a way to get my feet wet!  I'll never forget my first day there. I hope it's a rare event to be outside and working with the horses (and goats) on a really rainy day like today. I only signed up for two days a week so we'll see how the weather gods treat me. So far, the worst weather in the forecast are on my two days! ****


----------



## ThePonyWrangler (Dec 13, 2010)

CherylB said:


> He's a pretty boy! I hope Cash and you are a good fit. I hope he gets accustomed to being ridden and handled again. It must be a challenge after a year of "neglect." (Not sure if he was neglected or not.)
> 
> I had my first barn duty (on the job training to the max) and it rained the entire 3 hours. What a way to get my feet wet!  I'll never forget my first day there. I hope it's a rare event to be outside and working with the horses (and goats) on a really rainy day like today. I only signed up for two days a week so we'll see how the weather gods treat me. So far, the worst weather in the forecast are on my two days! ****


Hes home now  He wasn't neglected, just not ridden for a year. Tomorrow is his first real day of work. Hopefully in a few short weeks we can start trail riding.

Hope the weather picks up for you, its starting to get very cold, very quick.


----------



## Cheryl2 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a newbie question. If a horse acts unruly at feeding time and acts aggressive when taken back into its stall in the evening, how should that be dealt with? I saw the woman who is a regular there wait until the horse had a split second of ears forward before she poured his grain into the bucket. I have less experience with horses than with dogs but I know a dog would need a little more "calm submissive behavior" before being rewarded.

If this horse has a problem with people being in her stall, should she be given her grain and then taken out of her stall to be cross-tied for grooming and then put back in her stall for her dinnertime hay? I want to work on this behavior flaw and respect her space issues, while finding a way to get her to move past these quirks.

What do y'all think? Her pattern is to be taken from the corral, let loose of her harness and immediately be able to begin eating her evening hay. Then the grain is brought in and that's when she starts acting nasty. Her ears go back, she backs into the stall and tolerates the little grooming that is expected. Then her grain is poured into her bucket at the second she acts appropriately. 

Shouldn't she be made to act appropriately for more than a split second? Should I put her into the cross-ties for grooming right after she eats her evening grain (which doesn't take long) and then bring her back into her stall for the hay? Seems to me that would be respecting her space while still maintaining the upper hand.


----------



## ThePonyWrangler (Dec 13, 2010)

CherylB said:


> I have a newbie question. If a horse acts unruly at feeding time and acts aggressive when taken back into its stall in the evening, how should that be dealt with? I saw the woman who is a regular there wait until the horse had a split second of ears forward before she poured his grain into the bucket. I have less experience with horses than with dogs but I know a dog would need a little more "calm submissive behavior" before being rewarded.
> 
> If this horse has a problem with people being in her stall, should she be given her grain and then taken out of her stall to be cross-tied for grooming and then put back in her stall for her dinnertime hay? I want to work on this behavior flaw and respect her space issues, while finding a way to get her to move past these quirks.
> 
> ...


Does she act up on a lead? Try giving her the hay first, and then bringing the grain in. Or you could tie her in the stall when you grain her.


----------



## Cheryl2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, on Tuesday when I was being taught how to grain her, the horse was acting threatening and doesn't like people in her stall. So she (the girl) waited until that split second when her ears went forward to pour the grain in her bucket. I know more about dogs than I do about horses and a split second wouldn't do with a dog. They need to be "calm submissive" and in the right state of mind to do things with them.

Anyway, on Friday I chose to grain this horse to see if I could manage to get a longer period in which to feed her and she was much better with me. It might have been a fluke but I didn't have any problem. And the girl on Friday did groom her outside of her stall, on cross-ties. I thought that was a smart thing to do. If she doesn't like people in her stall and her space when she's in there, then we might as well respect that and do what we can to work around her idiosyncrasies. There are times when we need to go in there with her, but we can still be considerate of her and limit those times.

Lord knows we all have some!


----------

